# I think I found one!



## Guest (May 1, 2002)

My contact in British Columbia has found me a '91 240sx Coupe! WOO! Lots of plans for this car, can't wait to get started on it. I will have pics as soon as it rolls off the truck


----------



## S15dude (May 7, 2002)

Sounds cool, I will be getting a 91-92 fastback in a few weeks hopefully. I have a bunch of plans as well.


----------



## Sykikchimp (May 8, 2002)

cool.. can't wait to see it


----------

